# Engine code for 1965 GTO



## bonneville604 (Jan 28, 2016)

I have found conflicting info on web sites as to correct engine number. Some show WE and some show WT. Which is correct?? This is a barn find. Sat in a barn totally disassembled for last 20 years. No rust, totally straight.
Can someone give me the correct engine code?
Thanks.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

WT is correct 3spd/4 spd manual trans code for '65 GTO 389 4 bbl. The WT code was used for both '65 and '66 389 4 bbl manual trans GTO engines, and the WT code was used as the base 400 4bbl manual trans engine code from '67-70. Always smart to ck the casting number and casting date on the block to see what one has, many many blocks have been swapped out over th years.

On the YE code block, that was a very common 389 and 400 block hrough the late '60's. The most desirable YE blocks were 4 bolt main 455HO auto blocks used in '71's and 72. Easy to spot, as all used the '71-74 style of assembly number stamping where the 6 digit assembly number begins with a *(*


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

WS WT YR or YS.


----------

